# Blaupunkt Face Plate Cracked



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I noticed that the face plate is cracked (Just below the TIME button). (3 year/ 36,000 mile Warranty expired) I went to the dealership to see if I could get a new one. They told me that they would have to replace the entire system for $260 and they cannot sell me just the face plate. The system works fine so it wouldn't make sense to replace the whole thing.
I then decided to call Blaupunkt. A service rep. told me that they do only sell the face plates separately for $39.95.
Once the system is removed with the special keys, I was wondering what is involved with removing the face plate. How is it attached? Has anyone removed it before?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I would imagine it's like pretty much any other stereo. Either held on with small screws or plastic tabs. But I haven't had mine out so I can't say for sure. But it should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## usmonaro (Apr 9, 2009)

I have my factory Blaupunkt out of my 04 GTO with the pin card. In near perfect condition. I could probably ship it to you for $150.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

usmonaro said:


> I have my factory Blaupunkt out of my 04 GTO with the pin card. In near perfect condition. I could probably ship it to you for $150.


Doesn't sound to me like he's looking to buy one.............


----------



## whysoserious (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello. In trying to get to the bottom of a trim rattle I became a little familiar with the stock head unit and removing it. Here is what I know. After using the instructions found on this site for removing the head unit, you can easily remove the face plate using a very small hex-type wrench. Don't know what size exactly. I have not done this myself, but it would appear to be a simple procedure. Hope this helps.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

People are always selling their stock head unit on LS1GTO.com for like $75 or so. I'm sure you can find on there much cheaper then the dealer price.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

OK, here is the update, I had to call Blaupunkt and they sent me out a new face plate for $40. All I have to do now is use the Alien keys to remove the radio, then take the face plate off and put the new on. I am not sure actually how the plate is attached to the base. It may either be snapped on or maybe screwed on. 
I need the Alien keys to remove the radio. I suppose I could use a coat hanger or something similar if can't get a hold of a set.
Any suggestions before I end up mucking something else up?


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

*Installed the Face Plate*

Just to give an an update on what I did. I used an existing set of alien keys and reshaped them to take out the radio. To remove the face plate there are 4 Torx (Star) screws (Size T9) which need to be removed. They are located on the front sides of the radio. I went to Lowes and bought a Torx set (T2 - T10) for 6 bucks. 


On the back of the face plate there are at least 6 to 8 more Torx screws (Size T6) that need to be removed. The face plate, circuit board, and the back plate come apart.
The only problem I had was putting two of the screws back on, I stripped the heads as I was halfway in putting them back on. The screws are very delicate (cheap) and small so be carefully. They were stuck so they needed to be removed with a pair of pliers. I decided to just leave the 2 screws off. There were enough screws to secure everything.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

nevermind.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

I've got to ask, what the heck are alien keys?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

CChase said:


> I've got to ask, what the heck are alien keys?


I was going to ask that. That might be what Frank changed his mind about asking...I'd like to know also.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I think he is talking about the two long thin metal hooks to release the side locks of the radio,


----------



## RicanGoat (Aug 25, 2009)

:rofl: I think he means Allen.:lol:


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, I think the correct name for them is "Radio Removal U-Hooks"
I must be watching too many Alien movies. Anyway, I hope the info helps.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Did you just call up Blaupunkt customer service to get the part ordered? Mine's not cracked but I always like to know about sources of parts like this.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes, I did. The guy knew right away what I needed after I told him the radio is from my Goat. I had to order only the front part of the face plate (frame and buttons(Controls)) which was $38 (All plastic).

If your LCD is damaged then you need to order the entire face plate which includes the circuit board. That's over $130.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

PatrickNJ said:


> If your LCD is damaged then you need to order the entire face plate which includes the circuit board. That's over $130.


If your LCD is damaged It would then be time to upgrade unless originality was important.


----------

